# Google Maps....fun and scary at the same time!



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

If you zoom to my front door, you can see me putting up a ladder!

4940 jefferson rd, clarklake, mi 49234 - Google Maps>


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

care to post your whereabouts??


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Big Brother is watching you!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

That's cool! nice treed front yard - you could haunt the hell out of that yard!
I haven't found my place yet.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I did haunt it once...best haunt I did ..ever!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

thats cool and scarey at the same time, looked up my addy, it wouldn't let me zoom as close as yours it said it isn't available in my area. but it does look like my fifth wheel is in the drive, a large white rectangle is there. but too far to tell for sure


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah- my house pic shows the front lawn sprinkler on, my car (license plate & all) on it and the two old people who go for a walk everyday (and whom I nearly ran over pulling out of my driveway one day) in it... I love Street View...so I can stalk myself.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow....


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> care to post your whereabouts??


I don't know how to do it like FE does. But if you bring up 35 McEvoy Dubuque, Iowa 52003, that is the house I grew up in. My mom wanted it to stay in the family, and none of the other kids wanted it, so she made it available to us. It's a duplex, 5 bdrm on each side. When we retire in 5 years we'd like to make it into a single house, bed and breakfast. I can't wait til I can haunt there! Can't you see a FCG up on the 3rd floor porch?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very cool house Scare!
35 McEvoy Dubuque, Iowa 52003 - Google Maps


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> If you zoom to my front door, you can see me putting up a ladder!
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sour...59.35,,2,-0.86>


Hey FE! Nice lookin' house! If you look east down your road....what the hell is that on the left edge of the road? I think it's a bigfoot or chupacabra or something!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

This is my little slice of heaven....Google is just amazing


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Creep, your place is looking really nice since you built that addition.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Our house doesn't have a street view, but my parents' house does. The ghost that lives there was not visible in the picture


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

scareme said:


> Creep, your place is looking really nice since you built that addition.


Thanks.....was tough getting everything to flow err together:googly: I was going for the "American Dream" look


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

SaWEET Creep!


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

4940 jefferson rd, clarklake, mi 49234 - Google Maps

mine was october of 2009 or 2008


----------

